# New GB RUU leak from XDA 2.10.605.1



## DA6

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1225752 
So who will make a stock deodex ruu?
Thanks in advance


----------



## sonami

Holy christ, learn to search the forums before you post buddy. That leak was posted here first, first of all, and second there is already a deodexed version in the thread 2 threads down from this one...

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## DA6

Dude put your damn glasses on. SMFH

The one a few threads down is [RUU] [Leak] 2.07.605.0
This is 2.10.605.1
Epic troll fail.


----------



## h3535

this is newer 2.10.605.1


----------



## chocoyo00

I hope someone pulls the radio out soon.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ianxcom

Interesting. Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## Grand Prix

"DA6 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1225752
> So who will make a stock deodex ruu?
> Thanks in advance


I will if someone doesn't have it done by 2:30 3 eastern standard time.


----------



## tcpninja

I will pull the radio out in a few hours


----------



## DA6

Can you leave the bloat in there? Many will know how to remove it using terminal or root explorer.


----------



## tcpninja

WARNING!

You will loose root if you flash this.


----------



## DA6

Not only lose root, but lose it for good.


----------



## bond32

Good stuff here... Can't wait for the debloat rom!


----------



## jdkoreclipse

If someone can rip the rom and boot.img from the exe, i can get tht debloat/deodex going


----------



## ProTekk

I'm uploading the ZIP version right now. JDK anything you need from it?


----------



## BennyJr

Patience is key


----------



## ProTekk

Full RUU ZIP. Do NOT flash unless you want to be stuck without root!

http://www.multiupload.com/6HKJUU43S4


----------



## ProTekk

If you're so inclined to try this out:

Delete the HBOOT file and recovery file from the zip and flash. Then hope we have a root for it soon.


----------



## gu1dry

chocoyo00 said:


> I hope someone pulls the radio out soon.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk





tcpninja said:


> I will pull the radio out in a few hours


Radios have already been pulled & posted in my radio thread.


----------



## xxDriveNxx

Looks like this release has a new radio as well. Can someone pull it and get a working .zip?


----------



## jdkoreclipse

Interesting: there seems to be an pp called TetherincGuard.apk in the rom


----------



## tcpninja

gu1dry said:


> Radios have already been pulled & posted in my radio thread.


Awesome, thanks man.


----------



## bond32

ProTekk said:


> Full RUU ZIP. Do NOT flash unless you want to be stuck without root!
> 
> http://www.multiupload.com/6HKJUU43S4


So just to be clear, one flashes this like any other rom? Only we loose root, or does it update the bootloader as well?


----------



## Screwbal

jdkoreclipse said:


> Interesting: there seems to be an pp called TetherincGuard.apk in the rom


I caught a blip online that VZW was going to start being a nag about tethering for folks who don't have a plan in place like AT&T did on the iphone. Guessing its something to monitor or shutdown tethering without a plan?


----------



## jdkoreclipse

Screwbal said:


> I caught a blip online that VZW was going to start being a nag about tethering for folks who don't have a plan in place like AT&T did on the iphone. Guessing its something to monitor or shutdown tethering without a plan?


Sounds like it.

On a semi related note, i posted my debloat rom:http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=3247


----------



## lambda

bond32 said:


> So just to be clear, one flashes this like any other rom? Only we loose root, or does it update the bootloader as well?


I would assume you flash this in hboot. it may very well replace the bootloader. It would be a very bad idea to flash this if you're rooted.


----------



## R1Lover

sonami said:


> Holy christ, learn to search the forums before you post buddy. That leak was posted here first, first of all, and second there is already a deodexed version in the thread 2 threads down from this one...
> 
> Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


Please be respectful here, this type of nonsense is not needed.


----------



## ProTekk

lambda said:


> I would assume you flash this in hboot. it may very well replace the bootloader. It would be a very bad idea to flash this if you're rooted.


If you remove the HBOOT and Recovery files from the RUU and flash it through the bootloader as "PG05IMG.zip" it will not replace your HBOOT or CWM recovery. You will be able to revert back to a custom ROM by flashing a ROM through CWM or restoring a NANDROID of your current ROM. You will NOT have root access in this RUU. You will have root in your custom ROM.

DO NOT FLASH UNLESS YOU REMOVE THOSE FILES! This is all at your own risk and I am not liable for any damage or loss of data that may occur. You've been warned.


----------



## lambda

ProTekk said:


> If you remove the HBOOT and Recovery files from the RUU and flash it through the bootloader as "PG05IMG.zip" it will not replace your HBOOT or CWM recovery. You will be able to revert back to a custom ROM by flashing a ROM through CWM or restoring a NANDROID of your current ROM. You will NOT have root access in this RUU. You will have root in your custom ROM.
> 
> DO NOT FLASH UNLESS YOU REMOVE THOSE FILES! This is all at your own risk and I am not liable for any damage or loss of data that may occur. You've been warned.


Thanks ProTekk for the clarification. Rooted users can flash the following HERE.


----------



## ProTekk

lambda said:


> Thanks ProTekk for the clarification. Rooted users can flash this.


Flash JDK's shit if you want to try this out.


----------



## lambda

ProTekk said:


> Flash JDK's shit if you want to try this out.


Yeah, I should have been more explicit that my post had a hyperlink -edited.


----------



## luniz7

Well I can say data connection is majorly improved for me with the new radios.


----------



## Drootz

Any chance someone would be kind enough to just make a plain jane meaning just add root to this leak and leave all the bloat in? I use some of it :android-smile: Thank in advance.


----------



## DA6

Drootz said:


> Any chance someone would be kind enough to just make a plain jane meaning just add root to this leak and leave all the bloat in? I use some of it :android-smile: Thank in advance.


Exactly what I want too.


----------



## nhpctech

Say i flashed the ruu 2.10.605.1, could i use the mr2 ruu to get back to official?


----------



## DA6

No you can't


----------



## nhpctech

ok scratch that then lol thanks


----------



## dadsterflip

gu1dry said:


> Radios have already been pulled & posted in my radio thread.


Where at? I've look at the sticky and here.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jdkoreclipse

Drootz said:


> Any chance someone would be kind enough to just make a plain jane meaning just add root to this leak and leave all the bloat in? I use some of it :android-smile: Thank in advance.


Ill add it into my thread.


----------



## arcanexvi

Anyone got a line on what's up with the wifi? It's got a red exclamation on install and won't connect to AP's for me (i've tried a few different versions of debloat all the same)


----------



## jdkoreclipse

"arcanexvi said:


> Anyone got a line on what's up with the wifi? It's got a red exclamation on install and won't connect to AP's for me (i've tried a few different versions of debloat all the same)


My WiFi is fine

Sent from my EVO 3D using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Drootz

jdkoreclipse said:


> Ill add it into my thread.


Sweet thanks I can't wait.

Also Is there no Thanks button on this forum software I couldn't find one...???


----------



## jdkoreclipse

"Drootz said:


> Sweet thanks I can't wait.
> 
> Also Is there no Thanks button on this forum software I couldn't find one...???


Ok, bloated version is up in my thread.


----------



## Michael58

The Server cant handle...lol 2HR 40Minutes for download


----------



## jdkoreclipse

"Michael58 said:


> The Server cant handle...lol 2HR 40Minutes for download


I'll try to get a mirror


----------



## Michael58

The Server cant handle...lol 2HR 40Minutes for download

Thanks


----------



## orcsbane13

I did the ruu with removing hboot and recovery. Everything works great, messaging app has been updated. Only issue so far is it seems the voice mail notification still is not working.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Admann

Drootz said:


> Sweet thanks I can't wait.
> 
> Also Is there no Thanks button on this forum software I couldn't find one...???


It's the little "start" symbol under your avi


----------



## Ibrick

Running the pulled radios on CM7 1.6.1 w/ RHCP'S tweaked Imo 3.5.8 kernel, and so far so good. Seems stable, and strong. Can't tell any difference compared to the 704 leak, but of course its very early.

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## mandog202

has anyone tried using mobile hotspot on this to see if it works?


----------



## 4 TRAC

"Ibrick said:


> Running the pulled radios on CM7 1.6.1 w/ RHCP'S tweaked Imo 3.5.8 kernel, and so far so good. Seems stable, and strong. Can't tell any difference compared to the 704 leak, but of course its very early.
> 
> Sent from my cellular telephone


Where can I get the pulled radio? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## brizey

4G locks faster and more consistently for me. No hiccups at all after 3 hours. I have made calls and surfed quite a bit.


----------



## Ibrick

4 TRAC said:


> Where can I get the pulled radio?
> Thanks in advance


Courtesy of WormDoes for pulling and combining the radio's into a single zip.

http://androidforums.com/thunderbolt-all-things-root/399301-new-8-19-gb-ruu.html

Check post #3

MD5- 956e3d5819d34148c95c4fa43e1bbb43


----------



## gu1dry

Ibrick said:


> Courtesy of WormDoes for pulling and combining the radio's into a single zip.
> 
> http://androidforums.com/thunderbolt-all-things-root/399301-new-8-19-gb-ruu.html
> 
> Check post #3
> 
> MD5- 956e3d5819d34148c95c4fa43e1bbb43


Or you can just go to my radio thread that has the radios up all day....


----------



## tbolt81

Anybody having issues with the photos not showing in messages. Small gripe when everything seems to be on point. All my contact photos are there but not showing in the message app? Any suggestions

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cferra

The new radios so far have given me the best speeds on gb asop roms. GPS locks quickly too.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## enzofall

Hey buddy,
We want to keep the forums a helpful place. Rudeness won't help that. The more you can help others the better it is. 
Sincerely, Enzofalll


----------



## Mrksbrd

Damn...this thing has almost 200 MB of junk in it....wow


----------



## Icesteve

"gu1dry said:


> Or you can just go to my radio thread that has the radios up all day....


I think that was for people that want to flash just one file not individually.


----------



## razor2006

ProTekk said:


> If you remove the HBOOT and Recovery files from the RUU and flash it through the bootloader as "PG05IMG.zip" it will not replace your HBOOT or CWM recovery. You will be able to revert back to a custom ROM by flashing a ROM through CWM or restoring a NANDROID of your current ROM. You will NOT have root access in this RUU. You will have root in your custom ROM.
> 
> DO NOT FLASH UNLESS YOU REMOVE THOSE FILES! This is all at your own risk and I am not liable for any damage or loss of data that may occur. You've been warned.


Just to clarify, ProTekk is not exactly correct. If you flash the patched HBOOT, you will retain S-OFF, and can easily reobtain root without having to remove the files he mentioned from the zip. It will not update the bootloader when you are running the patched HBOOT, and it will bypass it. It will overwrite recovery, but you can easily get CWM back by flashing it from HBOOT after you flash the RUU.

I've used the following method to successfully install the full untouched RUU of both the 2.07.605.0 leak as well as this current leak, while retaining S-OFF, and easily getting back CWM and root. Credit for this goes to SmithTech from TheMikMik.



Code:


Download the full RUU, and copy it to the root of your SD card.<br />
Download these files and copy them to the root of your SD card:<br />
[URL="http://dl.dropbox.com/u/26090332/Thunderbolt-Patched-hboot-PG05IMG.zip"]Thunderbolt-Patched-hboot-PG05IMG.zip[/URL]<br />
[URL="http://dl.dropbox.com/u/26090332/ClockWork-Mecha-PG05IMG.zip"]ClockWork-Mecha-PG05IMG.zip[/URL]<br />
[URL="http://dl.dropbox.com/u/26090332/su-2.3.6.3-efgh-signed.zip"]su-2.3.6.3-efgh-signed.zip[/URL]<br />
Rename the Thunderbolt-Patched-hboot-PG05IMG.zip to PG05IMG.zip<br />
Reboot into HBOOT and apply the update.<br />
Reboot back to your current ROM.<br />
Delete PG05IMG.zip from your SD card.<br />
Rename the RUU's zip file to PG05IMG.zip<br />
Reboot into HBOOT and apply the update.<br />
Boot into the ROM (you will not have root yet).<br />
Delete the PG05IMG.zip from your SD card.<br />
Rename ClockWork-Mecha-PG05IMG.zip to PG05IMG.zip<br />
Reboot to HBOOT and apply the update.<br />
Reboot into the ROM and delete the PG05IMG.zip from your SD card<br />
Reboot into recovery and install su-2.3.6.3-efgh-signed.zip from your SD card.<br />
Reboot, then download and install Busybox from the market.<br />
Reboot one last time.<br />
You will now be fully rooted with S-OFF.

A few extra steps are required in this method, but this is just an alternative method for those who don't want to remove the hboot and recovery files from the RUU's zip file.


----------



## furrito

razor2006 said:


> It will not update the bootloader when you are running the patched HBOOT, and it will bypass it.


So you can't install any more bootloaders if you have this patch? What if you need to return your device and install a stock RUU? Just wondering.


----------



## jdkoreclipse

Mrksbrd said:


> Damn...this thing has almost 200 MB of junk in it....wow


That stupid "Lets Play GOlf" game is 141mb alone :0


----------



## razor2006

furrito said:


> So you can't install any more bootloaders if you have this patch? What if you need to return your device and install a stock RUU? Just wondering.


Quoting Shadowmite on this one:

Here is the commands to re-flash hboot after installing this:
"fastboot oem mw 8d08ac54 1 31302E30"
"fastboot flash hboot whateverhbootfile.nb0"

You'd pull the HBOOT .nb0 file out of say the MR2 RUU zip, or what have you, then push it to your phone using the above commands. This will overwrite the hard patched HBOOT.


----------



## azboricua

I installed the leak previous to this without any modification and have lost full root and S-off. Am I right in saying i'm screwed and now need to wait for someone to come out with a Root method for people like me? Is there already something to help me out and gain root?


----------



## bmt626

azboricua said:


> I installed the leak previous to this without any modification and have lost full root and S-off. Am I right in saying i'm screwed and now need to wait for someone to come out with a Root method for people like me? Is there already something to help me out and gain root?


HTTP://revolutionary.io is the tool just for you it will root thunderbolt gingerbread roms

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## azboricua

Found out how to use it, Thanks!


----------



## jdkoreclipse

azboricua said:


> Any word on how to use it? Is there a guide for dummies?


it deends...do you want root, or no?


----------



## azboricua

I should of googled prior to asking. Found it and rooted.


----------



## furrito

I had success with Revolutionary as well. I guess the jury's still out on how to unroot it.


----------



## thepolishguy

razor2006 said:


> Just to clarify, ProTekk is not exactly correct. If you flash the patched HBOOT, you will retain S-OFF, and can easily reobtain root without having to remove the files he mentioned from the zip. It will not update the bootloader when you are running the patched HBOOT, and it will bypass it. It will overwrite recovery, but you can easily get CWM back by flashing it from HBOOT after you flash the RUU.
> 
> I've used the following method to successfully install the full untouched RUU of both the 2.07.605.0 leak as well as this current leak, while retaining S-OFF, and easily getting back CWM and root. Credit for this goes to SmithTech from TheMikMik.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Download the full RUU blah blah blah...<br />
> Reboot into recovery and install su-2.3.6.3-efgh-signed.zip from your SD card.<br />
> <br />
> You will now be fully rooted with S-OFF.
> 
> A few extra steps are required in this method, but this is just an alternative method for those who don't want to remove the hboot and recovery files from the RUU's zip file.


I am really drawing a blank here. How do you boot into recovery and flash super user if you are not rooted? I am not doubting you I am just totally blanked out.



furrito said:


> ...I guess the jury's still out on how to unroot it.


There's a post a few above yours...



razor2006 said:


> Quoting Shadowmite on this one:
> 
> Here is the commands to re-flash hboot after installing this:
> "fastboot oem mw 8d08ac54 1 31302E30"
> "fastboot flash hboot whateverhbootfile.nb0"
> 
> You'd pull the HBOOT .nb0 file out of say the MR2 RUU zip, or what have you, then push it to your phone using the above commands. This will overwrite the hard patched HBOOT.


If you read Shadowmite's thread at XDA that all might make more sense. He lists the ADB commands you need to use to flash over the patched hboot and unroot.


----------



## razor2006

You must've just overlooked a step in my post. You flash CWM recovery from HBOOT after you flash and boot into the ROM. Then you power off and boot into recovery, and flash the su zip that's linked.


----------



## thepolishguy

razor2006 said:


> You must've just overlooked a step in my post. You flash CWM recovery from HBOOT after you flash and boot into the ROM. Then you power off and boot into recovery, and flash the su zip that's linked.


Nah - I didn't over look it. I just had it stuck in my head for some reason that you can't boot into recovery without root privileges. I thought you could boot into stock recovery but not cwm. I think I got that in my brain bc I use rom manager as a shortcut to boot into recovery and you have to grant it permission. I was being a lame brain. Thanks.


----------



## razor2006

No worries. Root access has nothing to do with recovery. If it did, you wouldn't be able to boot into it if you didnt have a ROM flashed. I'd suggest getting away from ROM Manager, and just do all your business from CWM. RM is more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## scotty85

furrito said:


> I had success with Revolutionary as well. I guess the jury's still out on how to unroot it.


no,jury's in on that. the method listed in the first post of shadowmites thread(you should read it) works for the revolutionary hboot as well.the commands(listed first in post#63) are:

Here is the commands to re-flash hboot after installing this:
"fastboot oem mw 8d08ac54 1 31302E30"
"fastboot flash hboot _whateverhbootfile_.nb0"

i used it to replace the UNLOCKED perm patch 1.04.0000 and the REVOLUTIONARY 6.04.1002 with the original engineering s-off 1.04.2000 hboot.



Code:


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]<br />
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.<br />
<br />
C:\Users\Scott>[COLOR="Red"]adb devices[/COLOR]<br />
List of devices attached<br />
HT126S005970    device<br />
<br />
<br />
C:\Users\Scott>[COLOR="red"]cd c:\android-sdk-windows\flashables[/COLOR]<br />
<br />
c:\android-sdk-windows\flashables>[COLOR="red"]adb reboot bootloader[/COLOR]<br />
<br />
c:\android-sdk-windows\flashables>[COLOR="red"]fastboot devices[/COLOR]<br />
HT126S005970    fastboot<br />
<br />
c:\android-sdk-windows\flashables>[COLOR="red"]fastboot oem mw 8d08ac54 1 31302E30[/COLOR]<br />
...<br />
OKAY [  0.006s]<br />
finished. total time: 0.006s<br />
<br />
c:\android-sdk-windows\flashables>[COLOR="red"]fastboot flash hboot hbooteng.nb0[/COLOR]<br />
sending 'hboot' (1024 KB)...<br />
OKAY [  0.183s]<br />
writing 'hboot'...<br />
OKAY [  0.219s]<br />
finished. total time: 0.403s<br />
<br />
c:\android-sdk-windows\flashables><br />
<br />

if you want to replace with a different hboot,just place that particular one in your tools(or wherever you place files to push) folder,and then sub "hbooteng.nb0" in the second command with the name of the hboot file you want to use.


----------



## furrito

scotty85 said:


> Here is the commands to re-flash hboot after installing this:
> "fastboot oem mw 8d08ac54 1 31302E30"
> "fastboot flash hboot _whateverhbootfile_.nb0"


Thanks for posting that. Makes it a lot easier to understand. Shadowmite thread was helpful, too.
It looks like you have the Andoid SDK on the root of your C: drive.
Do I need to have that installed?

I'm not new to android and linux, but I am new to adb.


----------



## scotty85

furrito said:


> Thanks for posting that. Makes it a lot easier to understand. Shadowmite thread was helpful, too.
> It looks like you have the Andoid SDK on the root of your C: drive.
> Do I need to have that installed?
> 
> I'm not new to android and linux, but I am new to adb.


im pretty new to adb myself. im not sure if you _have_ to have it on the root of C:,but all the "how tos" you watch and read seem to indicate that. i used the following video to originally set up adb:





from there i added the android-sdk to my path co i could create a different folder to push files from. its to confusing to me to put the files/images into "tools" with everything else that is in there.

its actually really easy to replace the hboot after adb is set up and working,and you have fastboot drivers for your phone.

it prolly doesnt matter a whole lot,as im sure the alpharev/unreovked team will be releasing a "back to stock" tool at some point.


----------



## furrito

scotty85 said:


> it prolly doesnt matter a whole lot,as im sure the alpharev/unreovked team will be releasing a "back to stock" tool at some point.


Well, they finally posted a guide with props to you. Don't forget to collect your royalties! ;-)

http://www.thunderboltforums.com/fo...uide-how-return-stock-revolutionary-root.html


----------

